

The Predicate Module Pattern - rustc
http://raganwald.com/2013/09/12/the-predicate-module-pattern.html

======
thinkbohemian
Interesting idea be careful of this causing slowdowns: right now every time
you `extend` any object the entire method cache gets blown away
([https://charlie.bz/blog/things-that-clear-rubys-method-
cache](https://charlie.bz/blog/things-that-clear-rubys-method-cache)). I think
this is being worked on but not sure of a target release for the fix.

------
mnb
How is it different from DCI?

